

American Ice Trade - digamber_kamat
http://varnam.nationalinterest.in/2010/04/the-forgotten-american-ice-trade/

======
jamesbressi
This isn't just a fascinating historical look into an obscure trade, but the a
story of an businessman with amazing will and fight that took big risks to
make big money, in the process created great debt and then looked for
opportunity to repay his debt and make a profit instead of wallowing in his
losses.

~~~
exit
Do you think Tudor _knew_ he had a good idea - or did he just _believe_ it?

There are countless businessmen with the qualities you pick out - "amazing
will and fight". Most of them end up in ruin. They all at least believed they
had a good idea.

If Tudor isn't different in that he knew (in the epistemic sense of a
justified true belief) he had a good idea, then we also have to acknowledge
that he was damn lucky. We have to acknowledge the extent to which
entrepreneurs are playing out a process of trial and error.

------
jamesshamenski
Tudor had ice in his veins!

This guy reminds me of Donald Trump. After sinking deep into debt you query
your investors with the assumption, "the only way you're gonna get your cash
back is if you invest in me again."

Throwback to old VC mantra: Invest in the entrepreneur, not the idea!

------
Ionic_Walrus
I have been to the ice house in madras, its now called the vivekananda house
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivekanandar_Illam>) - in honour of swami
vivekananda

------
Hubbert
Better article from Failure Magazine:
[http://failuremag.com/index.php/feature/article/cool_custome...](http://failuremag.com/index.php/feature/article/cool_customer/)

